# Ferrous Gluconate



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Question I was looking on aquariumfertilizer.com and they are selling Ferrous Gluconate which is kinda costly and was looking around to see if I could find any other places that sell it as well. Now my question is what is the difference between the Ferrous Gluconate they sell for 8 oz. for $13.00 and say this which is $14.25 for 500g?? Im sure there is cheaper places but it had me wondering why the cost is so much higher.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

So would the Ferrous Gluconate on this site work for a planted tank?


----------



## GTR (May 27, 2009)

Seachem iron is ferrous gluconate

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/s...uconate-equivalent-seachem-flourish-iron.html

http://www.barrreport.com/showthread.php/6930-How-long-iron-gluconate-live-in-tank

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1783383

SteveU


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

StillLearning said:


> Question I was looking on aquariumfertilizer.com and they are selling Ferrous Gluconate which is kinda costly and was looking around to see if I could find any other places that sell it as well. Now my question is what is the difference between the Ferrous Gluconate they sell for 8 oz. for $13.00 and say this which is $14.25 for 500g?? Im sure there is cheaper places but it had me wondering why the cost is so much higher.



Ferrous Gluconate is just an expensive chemical, but once dissolved in solution, a little goes a long way. The 8 oz from AF.com will last you years. YEARS.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

www.aquariumfertilizer sells other things for plant tank ferts, CMS+B etc, which may be added to this or DTPA FE etc and KNO3 and the entire host of ferts. Then shipping cost are zero. The source is US made from them. Likely why it's a few $ more.

You can buy KNO3 etc at cheaper(KNO3 is about 24$ for 55lbs, so that's quite a bit of mark up) or MgSO4 cheaper also, or buy in bulk than they sell it also (I suspect the mark up is much higher for these), but it's nice to have the convenience to get all the plant ferts at one place even if it's a few $ more a pound a product, after several years, that's not much difference. If you buy larger amounts, the price goes down obviously(ask them). But I have little need for 50 kg and most do not have a place to store more, or will never need 5 kg's worth.

I'm much more concerned about aquarist getting fleeced into buying way too much light, stupid heat cables, algae control chemicals and other quackery:thumbsup: Or paying 10X this amount for bottles of mostly water, with a tiny bit of ferts in there? 

Now that's a question.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for the replies. Now I was wondering would it be best to use this with CSM+B or what else for traces??


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I used csm+b by itself in my high tech tank and didnt have the best results. Now I use csm+b AND flourish with florish Fe aswell and have great results. You might just want to try, others have had great results with the csm+b as their stand alone micro fert.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks bsmith. Im going to try the same thing and see how it works out as well.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

StillLearning said:


> Thank you for the replies. Now I was wondering would it be best to use this with CSM+B or what else for traces??


CMS+B + Fe Gluconate+ DTPA Fe.

4:1:1 by mass should make a nice trace mix.
This would be good for a KH of say 0-8.
If the KH is higher, I'd opt for CMS+B, DTPA Fe, and EDDHA Fe
8:3:1 ratio.

You can mix, match in between.
Some use the Fe separate also and dose a spike of Fe here and there.
I mix them, one less issue to dose.

This covers most all the bases as far weak, mid and strong chelation/ligands.
No matter what preference, general KH range, you get short easy term Fe, mid and long term Fe for the plants.

At one point, I was going to make a complete trace formula and use this type of mix for the chelators for Fe, and the ratios of traces found in the 55 species that had been analzyed, but I just could not see much difference between that, and simply doping CMS with some trace Fe, I doubt anyone could. It also would had cost 30-40$ lb, when CMS is much cheaper and you only need a little Fe gluc and DTPA etc.

Still, folks drop 110$ for 5 liters of Tropica, or 20$ a liter for Seachem.
ADA? Eck.......even worse.

There's a market for it. Not my market for my tanks though.
I used TMG for many years, so they've gotten enough $ from me as well as other companies.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Tom thanks for the replies. I placed a order today with aquariumfertilizer.com order some CMS+B since I was running low and Fe Gluconate to try it out. I already have DTPA Fe so I didnt need any more of that. Im going to mix 500 mL of it up and start dosing that right away to see if I see a difference.


----------



## fibertech (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Tom, this helped me


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

plantbrain said:


> CMS+B + Fe Gluconate+ DTPA Fe.
> 
> 4:1:1 by mass should make a nice trace mix.
> This would be good for a KH of say 0-8.
> ...


 
Tom,

When you dose:

CMS+B + Fe Gluconate+ DTPA Fe.

4:1:1 by mass should make a nice trace mix.

Do you mix this dry at this ratio then dose dry into the tank or do you mix a liquid form? Just trying to figure out what the best way is going to be. I've got access to some decent scales so mixing a quality ratio should be fairly straight forward if mixing it together in powder form.

Craig


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Just reading that again has me wondering now as well. Cause when making a solution its saying to do this.

Mixing Trace Element and Iron, Plantex CSM+B,
Fe/Iron Chelate 10%- mix 1Tbsp per 250ml water-
one cap full=5ml

I wanted to make 500 mL so now im wondering what way would be best as well.

For a 500 mL 2Tbsp CSM+B and 2Tbsp Fe/Iron Chelate. Or do we add more CSM+B?


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

StillLearning said:


> Just reading that again has me wondering now as well. Cause when making a solution its saying to do this.
> 
> Mixing Trace Element and Iron, Plantex CSM+B,
> Fe/Iron Chelate 10%- mix 1Tbsp per 250ml water-
> ...


That would mean take the mix 4 parts CSM+B, 1 Part Ferrous Glucotnate, 1 Part Iron Chelate dry - Then take 1 TBSP of the mixture and mix it to 250ml of water or 2 TBSP to you 500 ml of water.

Tom listed the Ratios above depending on your KH and what Forms of Fe you should use. Either 4:1:1 or 8:3:1 depending on which combination of Fe.

My question was more pertaining if it was possible to dose it dry versus in a liquid.

Craig


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Ok so mix them all in a separate bag with 4 parts CSM+B, 1 Part Ferrous Glucotnate and 1 Part Iron Chelate dry. Then after they are mixed add 2 TBSP to 500 ml of water?

I just wanna make sure cause if that is the case my mixtures now must be very high with CSM+B. Thanks again.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

StillLearning said:


> Ok so mix them all in a separate bag with 4 parts CSM+B, 1 Part Ferrous Glucotnate and 1 Part Iron Chelate dry. Then after they are mixed add 2 TBSP to 500 ml of water?
> 
> I just wanna make sure cause if that is the case my mixtures now must be very high with CSM+B. Thanks again.


 
That is what I take from Toms' post, I would wait till he responds though as what do I know... :icon_mrgr

Craig


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Craigthor said:


> That is what I take from Toms' post, I would wait till he responds though as what do I know... :icon_mrgr
> 
> Craig


I "think" Craig is right

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

I guess you were spot on Craigthor. Thanks for the replies again its starting to sink in now. :icon_lol: 

I went back and it seems instead of over dosing it I was under dosing it. Guess it does pay to ask questions instead of sitting around looking like a fool.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

That aquariumfertilizer.com is no joke they make it from the west coast to the east coast in two days. Placed my order on the 22nd and it made it here less then 48 hours later.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

StillLearning said:


> That aquariumfertilizer.com is no joke they make it from the west coast to the east coast in two days. Placed my order on the 22nd and it made it here less then 48 hours later.


roud: yep.


----------



## jimmah (Feb 16, 2010)

Figure the noobie question but what does DTPA Fe, and EDDHA Fe stand for


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

jimmah said:


> Figure the noobie question but what does DTPA Fe, and EDDHA Fe stand for


DTPA: Diethylene triamine pentaacetic acid
EDDHA: Ethylenediamine-N,N'-bis(2-hydroxyphenylacetic acid

Both are used as iron chelating agents.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Mixed up my first batch of ferrous gluconate today and it looks suspiciously a lot like Seachem Iron  .


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

The color does indeed but it dont seem to stay that murky color. I mixed extra in a 500mL bottle and it didnt even stay that murky color. I added some of the DTPA Fe and it gets it some what close to that color.


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

StillLearning said:


> The color does indeed but it dont seem to stay that murky color. I mixed extra in a 500mL bottle and it didnt even stay that murky color. I added some of the DTPA Fe and it gets it some what close to that color.


My Seachem stuff never stays the same color either.


----------



## StillLearning (Dec 29, 2009)

Mine has like a orange brownish color to it almost like this. But when I used the ferrous gluconate it was more of a gray green color and just went to a light gray water now you can barely even see it.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

Craigthor said:


> That would mean take the mix 4 parts CSM+B, 1 Part Ferrous Glucotnate, 1 Part Iron Chelate dry - Then take 1 TBSP of the mixture and mix it to 250ml of water or 2 TBSP to you 500 ml of water.
> 
> Tom listed the Ratios above depending on your KH and what Forms of Fe you should use. Either 4:1:1 or 8:3:1 depending on which combination of Fe.
> 
> ...


Just a question with the concentration of this how many ml are you adding a day to your tank? is it 1ml/10 gallons?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

I use Fe gluconate. I see no difference between this and any other iron powder...
My trace mix is pretty simple. .75 tablespoons of CSM .25 tablespoon of Fe to ~500ml of water. 

Dosing 4-8ml a day on 20 gallons.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

are you guys just mixing this with pure tap water with some prime or putting in a bit of excel to keep the mold out? or just mixing it with tap water and calling it a day?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Do not use tapwater. Always use distilled for micros. Chelated metals will come out of solution with some of the minerals/organics in tap water. There's no point in using prime for anything fert related. Also using HCL or Excel is a good idea. I use a Quinine/HCL/Formaldehyde solution for mine.


----------



## Rockhoe14er (Jan 19, 2011)

even if my tap water is around 1 dkh?


----------



## Jeffww (Aug 6, 2010)

Even then. It's a good idea to go distilled. At 99cents a gallon it's well worth it. 1 gallon of micro will last you ages. I go through a litre every like 6 months.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Rockhoe14er said:


> are you guys just mixing this with pure tap water with some prime or putting in a bit of excel to keep the mold out? or just mixing it with tap water and calling it a day?


\

My latest mix I am just dry dosing it. ~1/2 tsp every other day for my EI dose.

Craig


----------



## LordSul (Oct 27, 2006)

Very old post, but very helpfull, especially for me as I have 10 11KH, and not using RO. Until I read this thread, I used FeGluc as my iron dosing with CSM+B. My leaves were almost white, and red plants only smuged with red.
I am now using CSM+B and EDDHA Fe. I dose Fe 4 days 3 with micros and one on the water change day.
I used online calculators that includes 6%EDDHA Fe solution.

Only after 1 week, it was like day and night. Yes its tinting the tank specially after thursday. But kinda got used to it, and Iove the red plants and the greens.

Thanks


----------

